# Has anyone had experience of CERAM Marbella for egg donation?



## Alimoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Having just completed 3 failed IVF cycles with my own eggs , my husband and I are considering egg donation as our next option. We are looking at CERAM Marbella as one possibility, and I'd be grateful to hear of others' experience of and views on this clinic. Thanks,
Alimoon.


----------



## ali bongo (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
Sorry to hear of your 3 IVF cycles.  Has your clinic advised you that you should consider egg donation?  My partner and I went to Ceram back in late 2007/early 2008.  It resulted in the successful birth of our daughter.  I was very pleased with the service at Ceram though we had to wait a while for a donor because of my blood group - about 6 months. I'm not too sure what it's like now though, but the staff were very dedicated.  The cost was reasonable too.  I found the medical director open-minded as I had immune problems and I wanted to use ARGC alongside Ceram.  Ceram agreed it would be ok to do because I needed the medications such as steroids, IVIG etc at ARGC.  The timetable worked out like clockwork and worked really well with ARGC.  Good luck with your next cycle.  If you want to ask me any questions, I will be glad to help.
Ali x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Alimoon
I had my son in 2009 through Egg donation at Ceram. Service and attention there was excellent, but I would stress that if you need specific characteristics from the donor, eg blue eyes, fair hair,  I would recommend a large clinic in Barcelona or Madrid as the number of donors is more limited in Marbella.  The large clinics have a better chance of finding migrant worker donors of North or Eastern European heritage if a close physical match is a priority. Please pm me for further information if you require it.
Regards
Jane


----------

